# [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...



## boss3D (28. April 2013)

*[Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Hi @ all!

Ich muss gemäß der "Anleitung" im Anhang an diesem Posting unter Debian einen Apache Webserver einrichten. M. E. ist die ganze Arbeit getan, aber das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich beim Klicken auf folgende Links ...

http://html.server04.samserver.at
https://php.server04.samserver.at

... beide Male den Inhalt der index.html angezeigt bekomme. Beim Klicken auf den zweiten Link sollte aber eigentlich phpinfo() ausgegeben werden. Ich google schon den ganzen Tag und habe meine config files schon x-mal durchgecheckt, aber ich kann den Fehler nicht finden. Für mich sieht's jedenfalls so aus, als würde irgendwas, das auf die index.php verweisen/verlinken(?) müsste, ebenfalls auf die index.html verweisen/verlinken?!

^^ Woran kann das jetzt liegen, dass ich immer nur bei index.html lande, im Browser? Wenn ich auf den php Link klicke, müsste eigentlich ein Fenster kommen, wo ich meine Login-Daten eingeben muss und anschließend müsste er mir das php Zeugs anzeigen ... 

Danke für baldige Antworten!


----------



## maltris (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Mit der VirtualHost-Direktive 

DirectoryIndex index.php

kannst du fuer jeden virtuellen Host einzeln definieren, welche Datei bevorzugt als index-Datei benutzt werden soll.

Meld dich wenn das nicht klappt, allgemein hast du deinen Webserver da bisschen komisch konfiguriert. Nach welchem Uralt-Tutorial hast du gearbeitet?

PS: Deine Testlinks gehen nicht, Server scheint down...

Viele Gruesse,

maltris


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



maltris schrieb:


> Mit der VirtualHost-Direktive
> 
> DirectoryIndex index.php
> 
> kannst du fuer jeden virtuellen Host einzeln definieren, welche Datei bevorzugt als index-Datei benutzt werden soll.


Deswegen habe ich das ja auch in die httpd.conf geschrieben. Hat aber erstens nichts geändert, zweitens sollte das wohl woanders hin (?) und drittens ist das laut "Anleitung" auch nicht nötig?!


maltris schrieb:


> Meld dich wenn das nicht klappt, allgemein hast du deinen Webserver da bisschen komisch konfiguriert. Nach welchem Uralt-Tutorial hast du gearbeitet?


Was meinst du mit "komisch"? Was hättest du anders gemacht?  Ich bin nach der "Anleitung" vorgegangen, die du im Anhang ans Startposting findest (die ist vom Lehrer und an die sollte ich mich auch halten).


maltris schrieb:


> PS: Deine Testlinks gehen nicht, Server scheint down...


Nein, Server läuft, aber man kommt nur nach Aufbau einer VPN Verbindung drauf. Hatte ich vergessen, sorry. 

Jedenfalls wird nach Klick auf beide Links nur angezeigt:
_"Dies ist eine HTML-Seite auf html.server04.samserver.at"_

^^ Bei Link 1 ist das auch korrekt, bei Link 2 sollte ich aber zu einer Login-Seite kommen (deswegen auch das Passwort-digest Zeugs), die nach dem Login phpinfo() anzeigt ... und daran scheitert es eben ...


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Gehst du beides male über https rein? Weil du ja nur VirtualHosts für https festgelegt hast.
Leg mal welche für Port 80 an, um das Problem mit den VirtualHosts auszuschliessen / einzukesseln.


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

^^ In beiden virtuellen Hosts ist sowohl was für Port 80 als auch für Port 443 festgelegt (siehe Startposting). Gehört das irgendwie anders geschrieben, oder verstehe ich gar nicht, was du meinst?

Die Links zum Aufrufen des fertigen Ergebnisses sind jedenfalls mit http(s) in der Angabe. Daran muss ich ziemlich sicher nichts ändern.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ In beiden virtuellen Hosts ist sowohl was für Port 80 als auch für Port 443 festgelegt (siehe Startposting). Gehört das irgendwie anders geschrieben, oder verstehe ich gar nicht, was du meinst?
> 
> Die Links zum Aufrufen des fertigen Ergebnisses sind jedenfalls mit http(s) in der Angabe. Daran muss ich ziemlich sicher nichts ändern.


 
Deswegen frage ich, der html link ist nämlich nur http protokoll. 
Aber ich habe nicht richtig gelesen, daher ist mein Post nichtig, dachte du hättes nur Vhosts für 443 angelegt. 

Ich weiss schon warum ich nicht mehr Appache2 nutze. Weils crap ist. 

Pack mal die Vhosts in die httpd.conf.


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



Leandros schrieb:


> Pack mal die Vhosts in die httpd.conf.


Wie/Was? Den gesamten Inhalt der beiden VHosts einfach copy/pasten?


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wie/Was? Den gesamten Inhalt der beiden VHosts einfach copy/pasten?


 
Ja, quasi. Name-based Virtual Host Support - Apache HTTP Server


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

^^ Thanks, man! That did the trick!  

Wusste ich's doch, dass die httpd.conf nicht einfach leer bleiben kann ...


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Man kann es über Sites Available lösen, das buggt teilweise, wie man sieht. (Die sind übrigens jetzt obsolet)
httpd.conf ist halt die quick and dirty variante. 

Wenn du wieder sites-available nutzen willst, solltes du diese auch symlinken mit sites-enabled. Dann sollte das auch klappen.  (Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen das du das vergessen hast)

Mal in den raum geschmissen, zum nachlesen: Virtual Hosting using Apache 2 on a linux machine | Debuntu und Hosting multiple websites with Apache2


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



Leandros schrieb:


> Man kann es über Sites Available lösen, das buggt teilweise, wie man sieht. (Die sind übrigens jetzt obsolet)
> httpd.conf ist halt die quick and dirty variante.
> 
> *Wenn du wieder sites-available nutzen willst*, solltes du diese auch symlinken mit sites-enabled. Dann sollte das auch klappen.  (Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen das du das vergessen hast)


"Wollen" ist gut. Ich glaube das SOLLTE ich sogar (laut Aufgabenstellung)?! Ich dachte, ich hätte alle Links gemacht?! Siehe letzten beiden Zitate im Startposting ...

Was genau für Links fehlen denn jetzt noch?

*[EDIT]*
Scheint mir alles da zu sein?! Gerade gecheckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[EDIT2]*
So, jetzt hab' ich's. 

ls -la /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/html.server04.samserver.at
ls -la /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/php.server04.samserver.at

Jetzt läuft's auch ohne die httpd.conf


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Hmm, ja, dann buggt Apache mal wieder.


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

^^ Ne, anscheinden habe ich 4 Links gebraucht, aber bei den ersten beiden genau die Gegenrichtung gemacht (oder die ersten beiden Links, siehe Screenshot, sind einfach umsonst)?! Egal, siehe EDITs im vorigen Posting. 

Danke!


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Wusst ich doch, da hat was gefehlt, genau die meinte ich nämlich nicht gesehen zu haben.


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Mir stellt sich nur gerade die Frage, ob ich alle 4 Links brauche, oder nur die beiden, die ich jetzt gerade gemacht habe. ???

Die ersten beiden (siehe Ende Startposting) brauche ich doch gar nicht, oder?


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Nö, die ersten beiden brauchst du nicht.


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Ok, alles klar. Danke!


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Ein Problem bei WebDAV gibt's noch, sehe ich gerade ...

Ich komme noch nicht dahin, wo ich laut Angabe beim Testen mit cadaver hin sollte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich auf den Testlink klicke, komme ich auch wieder nur zur _"Dies ist eine HTML-Seite auf html.server04.samserver.at"_ Meldung. Muss ich bei WebDAV ebenfalls einen Link irgendwohin erstellen? 

Mein Link sieht so aus, aber ist wohl falsch: [FONT=&quot]ln -s      /etc/apache2/sites-available/dav.server04.samserver.at      dav.server04.samserver.at

[/FONT]*[EDIT]*
Geht schon. Selber Link wie oben, nur mit Dav. 

*[EDIT2]*
Hm, komisch ...

Mit cadaver WebDAV testen funktioniert einwandfrei, aber wenn ich auf https://dav.server04.samserver.at klicke, komme ich wieder nur zur html Seite. 
Den Symlink habe ich diesmal aber bereits korrekt gesetzt: ls -la /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/dav.server04.samserver.at

^^ Woran kann das hier noch liegen? Offensichtlich ist ja nur irgendein Verweis falsch oder fehlt?! WebDAV ansich funktioniert.


----------



## maltris (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Warm eigentlich diese gazen Symlinks?

Du kannst die Config-Files einfach in sites-enabled erstellen und sie dort rein/raus verschieben je nachdem ob du die Seite online haben willst oder nicht. Das mit den Symlinks erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz. Die Struktur der Konfiguration von Apache ist sehr einfach, aber man kann auch eine Wissenschaft draus machen und mit solchen Links arbeiten ... aber was ist der Zweck?


----------



## boss3D (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Welches WebDAV config file müsste ich denn nach /sites-enabled verschieben, damit ich bei Klick auf den webdav Link auch zu WebDAV komme?

BTW: Die Symlinks machen ja auch nichts anderes, als aus /sites-enabled heraus auf die config files in /sites-available zu verweisen, oder?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

da wird man ja irre im kopp, wenn man hier mitliest


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Symlinks sind besser, sollte man so machen um sie leichter zu disablen ohne die files zu löschen.


----------



## boss3D (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Ja, ok, aber ich habe eh einen für webdav, sogar ziemlich sicher richtig. Wieso lande ich trotzdem bei der html Meldung aus der index.html?


----------



## maltris (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher warum du immer wieder das Problem hast auf scheinbar veraltete Verzeichnisse zu verweisen. Apache hast du neugeladen oder neugestartet hoffe ich? Die Datei liegt in sites-enabled und du hast kein CDN oder nen Cache dazwischen der dir noch die alte Seite ausliefert?

Gruss


----------



## boss3D (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

^^ Hm, komisch ... auf einmal funktioniert's, und alles, was ich gerade gemacht habe, war, _/etc/init.d/apache2 restart_ einzugeben. Davor habe ich immer "nur" _/etc/init.d/apache2 reload_ gemacht, aber scheinbar reicht das nicht aus?! Jedenfalls danke für die Hilfe! 

Hier noch ein Screen von der WebDAV Site:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Restart ist immer besser, bei vhosts reicht teilweise ein reload nicht aus, der reload zieht nämlich nur die config file neu rein, er schaut nicht in die directories wie z.B sites-enabled.


----------



## boss3D (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

^^ Ok, danke! Werd's mir merken.


----------



## maltris (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Ich weiss nur vom nginx, dass der bei einem reload auch nach neuen Files schaut. 
Bei Apache gibt es noch graceful, der checkt jede Config vorher um Downtime bei fehlerhaften Configs zu vermeiden.[1]

[1] Howto Restart Apache


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Einen Config Test macht er meiner Meinung nach auch beim Restart automatisch, der will dann nicht restarten und sagt dir du hast einen Fehler. 

Könnte mich aber auch irren und es grade mit Lighttpd verwechseln.


----------



## maltris (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



Leandros schrieb:


> Einen Config Test macht er meiner Meinung nach auch beim Restart automatisch, der will dann nicht restarten und sagt dir du hast einen Fehler.
> 
> Könnte mich aber auch irren und es grade mit Lighttpd verwechseln.



Nein, nein, das ist schon vollkommen richtig. Bei einem restart passiert aber folgendes:

Apache wird neu gestartet - fehlerhafte Konfig - Apache neustart wird gestoppt - Apache aus

Bei graceful:

fehlerhafte Konfig - Apache wird nicht neu gestartet

Gruss


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Dann ist es bei Lighttpd so gewesen, da sagt er dir bei Fehlerhafter config, das sie Fehlerhaft ist, bleibt aber mit der alten noch online.


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Mal noch eine kurze andere Frage: Ich habe den Debian 6 Server vor Kurzem auf Debian 7 Wheezy upgegraded und seitdem ist kein root-login mehr möglich (root-Passwort weiß ich und ist auch mit Sicherheit korrekt). Jedes Mal, wenn ich versuche, mich mit root und dem root-PW anzumelden, kommt "Access denied". Ich vermute, dass der root-login unter Debian 7 einfach standardmäßig deaktiviert ist?! Wie/Wo kann ich das ändern? google findet dazu noch nicht wirklich was ...


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Wo läuft der Server? Bei dir zuhause? Kommst du in eine Rescue konsole (Linux live system z.B)?


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Ne, das ist immer noch dieser Server auf dem wir den Webserver installiert haben ... 

Ich habe Remotezugang per SSH/putty und mit meinem Standarduser kann ich mich ganz normal einlogen. Nur muss ich dann eben fast alles mit sudo machen. Jedenfalls die Dinge, für die ich Admin-Rechte brauche. Laufen tut alles einwandfrei, bis eben auf den Root login.


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Aso, geh mal in /etc/ssh/sshd_config.

Dort müsste PermitRootLogin no stehen. So wie es sich gehört. Kannst du auf yes ändern, dann kannst dich wieder einloggen.


PS: Man aktiviert Root login *niemals* auf einem Server! Kannst mir ja mal die IP schicken, ich bräuchte einen neuen Server um paar Gameserver aufzusetzen. Ich wette in 30 Minuten habe ich root access bei dir.


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Da stand wirklich _PermitRootLogin no_ allerdings hat ein ändert auf _yes_ nichts gebracht. Kommt immer noch Access denied, wenn ich versuche, mich als root einzulogen ...

BTW handelt es sich hier eh nur um einen "Übungsserver" für die Uni. Wenn mir den wer hackt, wäre mir das völlig wurscht. Das wäre dann das Problem vom Lehrer. Übrigens würdest du mit den paar Megabyte freiem Speicher, den ich da zur Verfügung habe, nicht weit kommen mit deinen Gameservern. 
Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht, aber man sollte auch nicht generell als Root arbeiten, wie ich es aus "Bequemlichkeit" immer gemacht habe. Na ja, geht ja jetzt eh nicht mehr. Ein Kollege hat gemeint, dass ich dazu irgendeinen Path ändern müsste, der jetzt unter Debian 7 anders ausschauen würde, als unter Debian 6?! K. A.


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

/etc/init.d/ssh restart

Für das DDoSen von irgendwelchen Seiten reichen mir 5 MB Speicher. Als root arbeiten tu ich auch, man muss nur wissen was man macht.


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Nach dem Befehl klappt's wieder. Vielen Dank! 

Ok, für irgendwelche Angriffe hast du natürlich recht. Ich habe dich zuerst so verstanden, dass du meinen Server übernehmen wollen würdest, um darauf deine Game-Server aufzusetzen. Aber wie gesagt: Für mich wäre nicht viel verloren, wenn wer den Server hackt und ohnehin wird der immer am Ende vom Semester wieder gelöscht, damit der nächste Jahrgang wieder von 0 weg beginnen kann.


----------



## Jimini (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Für mich wäre nicht viel verloren, wenn wer den Server hackt


 Sorry, aber das ist eine sehr naive Sichtweise. Vielleicht mag es dich nicht stören, wenn jemand dann deine Passwörter ändert und den Webserver defaced. Wenn aber Kinderpornografie und Spam verteilt werden, hast du unter Umständen sehr wohl sehr schnell viel Ärger an der Backe. Auch wenn die Kiste über einen Lehrer läuft - ganz so einfach ist es nicht, sich davon dann einfach loszusagen im Sinne von "ist ja nicht mein System". Wer Zugriff darauf hat, ist dafür verantwortlich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## joasas (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Man aktiviert Root login *niemals* auf einem Server! Kannst mir ja mal die IP schicken, ich bräuchte einen neuen Server um paar Gameserver aufzusetzen. Ich wette in 30 Minuten habe ich root access bei dir.



Sofern er den Login nur mit Zertifikaten erlaubt halte ich das für ein Gerücht (selbst mit Passwort würde das nur bei einem sehr schwachen Passwort klappen).

Nachdem er Wheezy nutzt sollte auch der OpenSSH Server realtiv aktuell sein, sprich entweder du kennst eine ungepatchte Sicherheitslücke oder deine Aussage beruht nur auf der Annahme eines schwachen Passwortes. 

Selbstverständlich sprechen wir hier nur über OpenSSH. Den 30 Minuten Angriff bei einem aktuellen OpenSSH Server der zwar root Login erlaubt, aber diesen nur auf Zertifikatsbasis mit SSH-2 würde ich gerne sehen.


----------



## Jimini (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



joasas schrieb:


> Sofern er den Login nur mit Zertifikaten erlaubt halte ich das für ein Gerücht (selbst mit Passwort würde das nur bei einem sehr schwachen Passwort klappen).
> 
> Nachdem er Wheezy nutzt sollte auch der OpenSSH Server realtiv aktuell sein, sprich entweder du kennst eine ungepatchte Sicherheitslücke oder deine Aussage beruht nur auf der Annahme eines schwachen Passwortes.
> 
> Selbstverständlich sprechen wir hier nur über OpenSSH. Den 30 Minuten Angriff bei einem aktuellen OpenSSH Server der zwar root Login erlaubt, aber diesen nur auf Zertifikatsbasis mit SSH-2 würde ich gerne sehen.


 Ich würde das nicht so ernst nehmen. Solche Äußerungen fasse ich in aller Regel eher als Wichtigtuerei auf - nichtsdestotrotz sollte man es Fremden möglichst schwer machen, sich root-Zugang zu verschaffen. Also:
- SSH-Zugang möglichst nur für einen einzigen unprivilegierten User
- SSH-Login mittels Keyfile
- SSH-Zugang nur von einer IP erlauben (falls man eine feste IP zur Hand hat, ansonsten zuhause eine DynDNS-Adresse verwenden und diese ins iptables-Skript einbauen, welches aber regelmäßig neugestartet werden muss, um auch nach IP-Änderungen des Heimanschlusses noch einen Zugang zuzulassen!)
- SSHd nicht auf Port 22 laufen lassen - das schreckt fähige Angreifer zwar nicht ab, erspart einem aber mitunter sehr viele Loginversuche durch Skripts und Bots

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Trotzdem, schonmal einen Root Server gesehen wo sich der Admin mit root eingeloggt hat? Ich noch nicht.


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Nur die Ruhe, ich glaub's euch allen ... 

Was ich bis jetzt nicht wusste, ist, dass der SSH Zugang an einen User gebunden sein kann. Ich dachte, der wäre eher mit der Sever-IP verbunden?! Für den SSH Login mussten wir mal ein Zertifikat herunterladen und irgendwas akzeptieren (irgendein Key od. Zertifikat, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau). Das wird also passen.
Feste IP für den Server habe ich zur Hand. Ich kann mich auch nur mit dieser einen IP auf meinen Server per SSH/putty verbinden. Mit SSHd habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt ...

*[EDIT]
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimini (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



Leandros schrieb:


> Trotzdem, schonmal einen Root Server gesehen wo sich der Admin mit root eingeloggt hat? Ich noch nicht.


Von einer Kiste bei mir zuhause und einem Server auf der Arbeit einmal abgesehen: nein, ich auch nicht. Dennoch gehe ich persönlich davon aus, dass ein System kompromittiert ist, sobald jemand unbefugt Zugang zum System hat - schon als unprivilegierter User kann man auf einem normalen System ziemlich viel Mist bauen. Daher sollte man nicht nur schauen, dass der root-Account entsprechend abgesichert ist, sondern auch, dass man sein System im Blick hat und Änderungen mitbekommt. Tools wie aide, rkhunter und tenshi sind da recht nützlich. Wenn man es auf die Spitze treiben will, kann man immer noch zu AppArmor oder SELinux greifen, da hat man dann selbst mit root-Rechten erstaunlich wenige Freiheiten 


boss3D schrieb:


> Nur die Ruhe, ich glaub's euch allen ...
> 
> Was  ich bis jetzt nicht wusste, ist, dass der SSH Zugang an einen User  gebunden sein kann. Ich dachte, der wäre eher mit der Sever-IP  verbunden?! Für den SSH Login mussten wir mal ein Zertifikat  herunterladen und irgendwas akzeptieren (irgendein Key od. Zertifikat,  weiß ich nicht mehr so genau). Das wird also passen.
> Feste IP für den  Server habe ich zur Hand. Ich kann mich auch nur mit dieser einen IP  auf meinen Server per SSH/putty verbinden. Mit SSHd habe ich mich noch  gar nicht beschäftigt ...


 SSHd ist der SSH-Daemon, der alle Loginversuche via SSH entgegennimmt und verarbeitet. Hilfreiche Tipps finden sich in Massen über die Google-Suche zu "SSH absichern". Sowas kostet gar nicht mal so viel Zeit, erspart einem mitunter aber viel Ärger.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*

Du hast Fail2Ban vergessen. Auch sehr Praktisch meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Jimini (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Debian WebServer] index.html und index.php führen beide zu index.html ...*



Leandros schrieb:


> Du hast Fail2Ban vergessen. Auch sehr Praktisch meiner Meinung nach.


 Stimmt. Es gibt zwar viele, die davon nicht wirklich was halten, aber mir hält es immerhin die Logs von SMTP-Verbindungsversuchen sauber.

MfG Jimini


----------

